# TAPER ATTACHMENT BUILD



## norman ott (Jun 17, 2014)

I was trying to find a taper attachment for my atlas 10''.  Now I have decided to build one.  I saw some nice ones on youtube.  I have most everything I need here in my shop for the build.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 17, 2014)

And the reason you need it? You can also cut a taper with the compound and also offsetting the tail stock. But yes, the taper attachment has more travel with more taper in that travel. The reason I ask is because I once wanted one, but I’m over it now. It was a "toy" I did not have but also did not have a job for it either. Any tapers I need to turn I do with the compound. If I need a longer taper, I do it in increments, works for me. I like leaving the tailstock at “0”. It gets used to much with drilling and true center work to be messing around with its alignment. Also, when using a taper attachment, you will need to disengage the crossfeed. So that will need to be designed into your project and done every time you use it...Good Luck.


----------



## norman ott (Jun 17, 2014)

living out here on the farm I have repaired several spindles on older tractors,  I thought it would save some time next time.


----------



## iron man (Jun 17, 2014)

I am in the process of building one also there are so many ways to build one I just have to settle on one design and stick with it. I would like to see yours when you get going on it. Ray


----------

